# Ultra levels



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello,

I have a question...I have read setting up your HT 101 I think on AVS forum, and it was an article or post by Ed Mullen and he was saying when setting up the sub it is suggested to leaving the AVR SW level at -5db. Obviously we all like more to a certain point above the mains, so you would just raise the gain to your liking?

How do you Ultra owners set yours up? Most of the movies I own the level can stay consistant but of I throw in WOTW I find I have to turn it down as to not overdrive the woofer and damage it. The room is fairly small 110 sqft and I know this Ultra is used in far, far , far larger rooms than mine. Where is the limit I can go with this. BTW I am still a HT newb so I am still learning proper calibration.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

One point you should know especially when watching WOTW is that DTS is recorded much hotter than Dolby Digital. I have learned this from bitter experience and 2 blown speakers!! I would set your level to Dolby reference (75db) and then adjust according to your tastes. Your goal should be clean bass, not just loud bass. Hope this helps, Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thunderheader said:


> Hello,
> 
> when setting up the sub it is suggested to leaving the AVR SW level at -5db. Obviously we all like more to a certain point above the mains, so you would just raise the gain to your liking?
> 
> How do you Ultra owners set yours up?


That is a loaded question and there really is no right answer, Everybody's room is different and there are so many variables in play that it is impossible to give a proper answer.
Ed Mullen is fairly accurate that a sub level should not be hot coming from the receiver. running it hot can clip the input of the amp during the really loud portions of movies. 
There are many movies that have subsonic frequencies with the uncompressed audio (below 10Hz) that will over drive a sub WOTW is one movie the new Hulk movie is another.


----------

